
Show HN: Today in Public Data - sighnrobot
https://publicdata.today/
======
sighnrobot
I made this for exploring public data in Enigma Public on a given date (click
the top nav to choose a date other than today). It searches not just dates in
timestamp format but a few other textual representations of dates as well.

Often these in-text references are the most interesting. Currently I'm
fascinated by the consistent number of tilapia fillets expiring on any given
day...

